# MDOT MVA's 'First Stop' is a new tool to help customers check for online services



## somdadmin

_Turns MDOT MVA Website Visit into One-Stop Shop for Customers_






*GLEN BURNIE (September 28, 2020)* – Customers visiting the Maryland Department of Transportation Motor Vehicle Administration (MDOT MVA) website now have a new tool to help navigate the many motor vehicle services available by phone, computer or tablet. MDOT MVA encourages customers to check if the services they need are available online, and the new First Stop tool can get you started right from the MDOT MVA homepage.

“Our customers depend on us for critical services,” said MDOT MVA Administrator Chrissy Nizer. “During these difficult times, MDOT MVA is committed to keeping our customers and our team safe and healthy. We encourage you to check our website first and use the new First Stop tool to see what transactions can be completed from the safety and comfort of your home.”

First Stop gets started by asking customers to enter their driver license/identification card or vehicle information. Then with one click, First Stop provides the customer with their own unique menu of transactions that can be completed online. Services can include:

information on transactions for vehicle registration or renewals,
correcting or replacing driver’s licenses and identification cards,
requesting disability placards or license plates,
completing a change of address and more.
If the customer is not eligible for a particular service, First Stop provides that information as well.

“First Stop is another example of MDOT using technology to expand convenient and efficient access to critical services,” said MDOT Secretary Greg Slater. “The tool gives customers the 24/7 help they need to complete many transactions without contact and without a visit to an MDOT MVA branch – important features as Maryland continues its COVID-19 recovery.”

Since the beginning of the COVID-19 pandemic, MDOT MVA has promoted and enhanced its robust menu of services and transactions that can be completed online. Over the past three months, MDOT MVA has performed a website makeover, rolled out a new online chat service, implemented a system-wide modernization called Customer Connect and, for the first time, made online services available to commercial driver’s license customers.

Customer Connect benefits include the ability for customers to upload documents from home and begin title and registration applications prior to their scheduled appointment at an MDOT MVA Branch. Customers can also apply for a disability placard and update insurance information all online.

The MDOT MVA First Stop is available now by visiting mva.maryland.gov. For those customers needing transactions that cannot be completed online, MDOT MVA requires an appointment. Appointments can be scheduled on the MDOT MVA Central Scheduling System.

###


----------

